# Dropper length and the impact on distance - OTG ?



## clueless (Jul 15, 2010)

I am casting OTG 13'3" rod and I set up the dropper length to about 11'. Is it too long for OTG?


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

The champion caster Tommy Farmer suggests having your drop come down to your first eye/guide, that's what I've been doing, and then tweek the length if you seem to throw more to the right or left. Not all rods load the same obviously, whether it be the weight your casting and your casting style. Try some different lengths that you are comfortable with and practice, good luck.


----------



## Big Dave (Jan 22, 2001)

Using the guides as a fixed point on a rod is a good way to be repeatable. The only problem, is that guide may not be at the optimal point to reference. This has worked for me. If using a new rod, I start with a drop length of 60% of the rod length, and put a tape marker on it. I then increase or decrease as required until I find that optimal timing point for my style then move the marker. Again I like the fixed guides as a reference point but I have own the 2 of the same model rods that had a 8 inch difference in first guide placement. Hope this helped.


----------



## clueless (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks guys, I should have been more specific..My aiming is perfect when the length of the dropper is about 85% of the total length however my concern that such a length may impact negatively the distance and I should set it shorter and work on my casting style to get the sinker to fly straight? Is 85% far too much?


----------



## Big Dave (Jan 22, 2001)

Its your cast, and your style, you tell us if the drop is to long. If its something you feel gives you the best performance for your cast then its perfect. Have you played around with various drop lengths? if so what did you learn? the above posts are are intended to provide you with some guidance, not absolutes. For me, 85% is to long for OTG. Even with a moving lead generating speed before the hit, 85% may be still a bit to long for me. But again that's for me, and everyone's different.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Each caster and each setup is different. As a reference point with most longer rods, I like to see the drop down around the bottom guide. This gets you in the ballpark for most casters.

You really do have to experiment with your own drop length. Do you consistently cast low and left?? If so, adding a few inches to your drop may help you send the payload out a little straighter. Does your sinker tend to fly right of target and feel "soft" when you hit it?? You may have too long of a drop and need to shorten it by a few inches.

There are so many variables (skill, size, style, rod length, etc.) that it is impossible to state what is right or wrong, especially on a forum without seeing the cast. I will say that an 11' drop on a 13'3" rod seems excessive and you will really have to generate some power to get the best performance at that drop length.

Using a full tournament style 270 degrees rotation ground cast with a 14+ foot rod I would estimate that my drop is around 9'. For fishing, significantly less. 

Tommy


----------



## clueless (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks, I cast 3-4oz lures..With the 11' dropper I cast straight but my suspicion that this is a result of a lot of practice. If I drop the length to 7' or 8', the cast will go to the right..However, It seems to me that I need to start practicing with a lower length drop and get it to fly straight.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

I have found for me alot depends on the firmness of the rod tip and the amount of weight being thrown. if you have a long drop with a soft rod tip the rod is not going to throw it well. I experiment with the rod and the weight I am throwing to try to find the drop length that loads the rod to flex it to gain the most power from the rod.


----------



## clueless (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks guys, I spent the last few days practicing with a lower drop. Initially the lure was flying to the left as expected but the more I practiced I got it to fly straight. I still don't see a significant improvement in distance..


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

clueless said:


> Thanks guys, I spent the last few days practicing with a lower drop. Initially the lure was flying to the left as expected but the more I practiced I got it to fly straight. I still don't see a significant improvement in distance..


Distance involves alot of variables. Correct drop ust one of them. Try to find some casting tips by Tommy Farmer.


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

In theory the longer drop length shouls see an increase in the sinker arc and therefore overall velocity at the point in the hit. That is assuming that you turn at the same speed as a shorter drop. The longer drop allows for a slower turn to generate the same distances as a shorter one. When Doing OTG I vary the drop length depending on how soft the tip section is . Here is some video casting OTG off the beach.

http://youtu.be/dvgY8PHeWyc 

Correct stance with feet facing the target to centralise your balance is also critical.

Regards


----------



## clueless (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks, I am aware of the technique. I am wondering now the impact of person weight to distance. Since last year I am 20yds short in my cast. I also lost about 20#. I am wondering if there is a correlation between the two, loss of weight and loss of distance...


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

In regards to casting distance body weight will play a part , but it needs to be applied at the correct stage to load the rod during rotation to get the most from it. Also the weight has the benefit of being able to stand up to the recoil effect from the rod. As they say equal and opposite forces come into play and additional mass aids in being able to use the more powerful rods.


----------

